# Help with NPC Creation



## Darmandorf (Sep 26, 2017)

So I purchased the NEW system a few months ago and finally got to try it out last night. I'm a D&D DM and have been wanting to try something... New?(I'm sure I'm the 10,000,000th person to make that joke) We really enjoyed it! There was some confusion over a few things but overall it went very well. I did however notice there's no beastiary out for NEW and I'm more than a little confused on how to make enemies. Can someone help me out or point me in the right direction?


----------



## Morrus (Sep 26, 2017)

You can find a massive Bestiary online on the official website, along with step by step instructions for creating NPCs and monsters. 


Sent from my iPhone using EN World


----------



## Vampifan (Sep 26, 2017)

The official website is an absolute treasure trove of useful stuff. The fact that the WOIN games are so well supported is just one of the things I love about them. The Bestiary is definitely well worth checking out.


----------

